# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Irak Türkmenleri Kurtuluş Ordusu

## ceydaaa

1970 yıllarında dikta rejimi Irak Türkmenleri hakkında zulüm ve işkence ve haksızlık etmeğe başladı öncesinde Türkmen mamurlarını, Irak güneyine sürgün etti. Sonrası Türkmen milletini Türkmeneli içinde asimilasyon siyasetine uğrattı. Hem de Türkmen insanlarını suçsuz yere tutuklamaya devam ettiler. 
Bu nedenlerden dolayı Türkmen milleti eli dili bağlı kalmadılar. Dikta zulmüne karşı siyasi partiler ve örgütler kurdular ve harekete geçtiler. Bu siyasi faaliyetlerin içinde (IRAK TÜRKMENLERİ KURTULUŞ ORDUSU) hareketi idi. Hareketi yürüten harekete kan veren 17-18 yaşında Türkmen gençleri idi. Gençlerin bir çoğu da öğrenciydi. 
Türkmen kurtuluş ordusu hareketinin büyük amacı ise Türkmenler dikta rejiminden kurtarmak ve askıda kalan haklarım talep etmek. 1979 yılında hareketin üyeleri mücadele verdikleri sürede dikta rejimi tarafından tutuklandılar. 
30.6.1980 yılında zulüm simgesi olan Elsevre(devrim) mahkemesi tarafından hareketin sekiz üyesi idam cezasına çarptırıldılar. 8-9 Temmuz Ebu-garip ceza evinde asılarak boğma şehit edindiler. Bunun yanında (ITKO) hareketinin dört üyesi yirmi yıl hapis cezasına çarptırıldı. Hareketinin üç üyesi ise (10) yıl hapse çarptırıldı. Son olarak hareketin sekiz üyesi beşer yıl hapis aldılar. Irak Türkmenleri davalarını sürdürmektedirler şehitlere Allah'tan rahmet kalanlara baş sağlığı dileriz.

ad.jpg

----------

